# Tomato Wine



## DarkFaerytale (15/11/12)

a friend of mine came across this article and was drilling me last night on if i could make the product

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/canad...o-1226449805153

google brings up a few recipies but i was wondering if anyone here has had a crack at making tomato wine or has even tasted some?

-Phill


----------



## Maheel (15/11/12)

you can mix up and get an interesting "wine" with this

5kg sugar
200g of tomato paste
1 teaspoon citric acid
.2 teaspoon of epsom salt 
add water to 25L 
add yeast and ferment 

it will ferment down to FG of around 990 pretty easy 
it's pretty DRY and i suppose has a wine flavour but not something i would drink in quantity 
i have sampled it on and off over the years but never kept it 9 months.... maybe with age it gets better ?

if your using lots of tomatoes then he might be adding sugar as well to get it fermenting?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/11/12)

Maheel said:


> if your using lots of tomatoes then he might be adding sugar as well to get it fermenting?



i was thinking this too, either that or a super big starter, tomato's do have fermentable suger, just not much of it. 

i don't think 100% tomato's would work. everywhere i read says to use freshly picked fruit, time to start growing some tomato's i guess


----------



## mjadeb1984 (15/11/12)

Maheel said:


> you can mix up and get an interesting "wine" with this
> 
> 5kg sugar
> 200g of tomato paste
> ...



ive seen recipes similer to this to create a tomato wash to then distill into a spirit base.


----------



## brettprevans (15/11/12)

What i dont get from the article ia the last para where he days there is no to.ato taste or anything left. wtf make a fruit wine if i cant taste the fruit? Ok whatever taste it does make might be the point but nowwhere does it give us an indication as to what that taste is. 

Interesting concept.

Oh and tomatos have natural sugar so they would spontaniously ferment, but yeah to get the alc up he would have to be adding something. Like extra sugar


----------



## tourist (15/11/12)

You say "tomato's", I say "tomatoes".

Let's call the whole thing off (because it sounds rank).


----------



## mr_wibble (15/11/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i was thinking this too, either that or a super big starter, tomato's do have fermentable suger, just not much of it.
> 
> i don't think 100% tomato's would work. everywhere i read says to use freshly picked fruit, time to start growing some tomato's i guess



I reckon you would have to use fresh-picked fruit to get any sort of sweetness and/or flavour. I can't imagine making anything out of supermarket tomatoes. (not even a sandwich)

I wonder what the sugar difference is between something like a Roma, and the "Tommy Toe" - which taste much sweeter to me.

I saw a youtube(?) video once - a guy was being interviewed who was an advocate for legailising home distilling. He said someone once sent him a spirit distilled from tomatoes, and that it was one of the most amazing things he had ever tasted.


----------

